# Revolver identification



## Whoabro615 (Dec 28, 2014)

My grandfather left me two of these revolvers with closely matching numbers what are they I know they are S&w but no clue other then that


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Model 64 if .38 Special, Model 65 if .357 Magnum. FWPD= Fort Worth Police Dept?


----------



## osbornk (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like a Model 10 to me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If it's stainless its either a model 64 or 65. If it's Nickel, or refinished, a model 10?


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*Good revolver.*

There is no 'pin' keeping the barrel locked to the frame. So this revolver was made AFTER about 1982 or so. If the firing pin is mounted to the hammer (rather than being mounted in the frame for the hammer to strike it), it's an earlier model - of the after-1982 types.

Open the cylinder and look for a stamped model number on the frame, underneath the yoke (the connecting member between the cylinder and frame). It should look like "MOD XXX" or perhaps just something on the order of "65-3".

Look on the side of the barrel on the right side. The caliber will be roll stamped rather obviously. (It is most likely a .38 Special or possibly .357 Magnum.)

That basic revolver design is one of the finest handguns ever dreamed up or produced.

The "FWPD" suggests "Fort Worth Police Department". May departments sell off their 'old' sidearms when they change issue sidearms. "Used" cop guns typically have been carried a lot and shot two or three times a year. And usually well maintained. Not at all like a 'used' cop car.

One more thing (like Columbo said). If you decide you want to sell those revolvers, see if you can find someone who collects 'cop' guns. The department markings set them apart. Do NOT get the idea it will buy you a second home; it won't. But a collector will usually pay as much or more than most anyone else. A pawn shop or retailer HAS to turn a profit on the revolver if he buys it. So he will buy low and sell high as much as possible. The best price will come from a collector who wants it for his collection. Now if you could just find him...


----------

